# Why don't you post much?



## Murkrow (Aug 9, 2015)

I had a hard time thinking of a title that wasn't passive-aggressive but oh well.

Basically I'm thinking of the Activity Pit of Doom and was wondering why people don't post in the first place. I know this is a weird thread to make because I assume most people who don't post don't even visit the forums at all, and if they don't post anyway they might not post in this thread.

Well anyway, for me, I probably would post more if there were more threads to post in or more discussions had!


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 10, 2015)

I honestly don't post much because  I'm super self-conscious and usually don't have much to say.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm a lurker in general, so even on the places I frequent the most I don't say much.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 10, 2015)

Same, I guess. It's that most of the activity is in ASB; the RPs are dead, and there aren't many mafias up.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 10, 2015)

nothing's active and I don't feel like taking the effort to make things active. such quality member am I


----------



## kyeugh (Aug 10, 2015)

I've been very busy lately and I rarely have anything to say that hasn't already been said.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 10, 2015)

I make a lot of posts and then before hitting the post button I decide not to because they're out of line with the thread topic or are something I don't want to share.

There are a lot of threads I've come very close to posting in but then thought "No, it would be inappropriate for me to post this" or "there's no reason to post this" and then didn't.


----------



## Espeon (Aug 11, 2015)

As nice as it would be to have places (I say places because, in my time on the internet, several sites and places I've been have slowly fallen to nothing) become active again, for me personally with TCoD, I don't really feel like I have a lot in common with people on the site anymore - and I don't say that because I think the people here are bad, or that I am bad and we don't get along or something; I mean it more like... as pleasant as people are, I don't personally have masses of reason to talk to the majority of people here, and I don't necessarily 'fit in' with most. (Obviously I will still pop in and say hi to those I want to keep in touch with!)

I just think that a lot of people here have now grown up and owing to our different offline lives, we've all grown apart from each other, and that isn't necessarily a bad thing. It's sad that the activity is getting still but, on the other hand it does leave room for other good things to fill the space which TCoD once occupied. :-)

Obviously, if you wanted to see the place more alive then, _be_ more alive! (Though I see some people have been saying they make an effort). Fresh faces would always be welcome, I guess, so if you wanted to see more vocal users then maybe those new members who have new contributions to make would be a good addition? Then again I think the 'invite friends to TCoD' option may also have been a bit exhausted. :p


----------



## Eifie (Aug 11, 2015)

Espeon said:


> I just think that a lot of people here have now grown up and owing to our different offline lives, we've all grown apart from each other, and that isn't necessarily a bad thing. It's sad that the activity is getting still but, on the other hand it does leave room for other good things to fill the space which TCoD once occupied. :-)


Heh, it's funny, I actually have started getting along with people here a lot more since they starting growing up and having cool new offline lives. Now everyone's doing different interesting things! Wow, when I met a lot of people here, they were just out of _high school_ (gross). That's like, a million worlds away, man.

Darn! Worlds isn't time, it measures distance!


----------



## Phantom (Aug 13, 2015)

I only check this place every now and then out of habit mostly. Been here so long it's weird to let it go.


----------



## Espeon (Aug 13, 2015)

Eifie said:


> Heh, it's funny, I actually have started getting along with people here a lot more since they starting growing up and having cool new offline lives. Now everyone's doing different interesting things! Wow, when I met a lot of people here, they were just out of _high school_ (gross). That's like, a million worlds away, man.
> 
> Darn! Worlds isn't time, it measures distance!


Haha, yeah I guess I could see that happening, but I guess for me in the past I was more reliant on the friendships which I had with people online than I am now, and now that I have people offline - as do others - they've just kinda fallen off of my own radar. I think it's great if you're finding the exact opposite though, and I wish I could say the same! :o


----------



## The Omskivar (Aug 14, 2015)

Eifie said:


> Heh, it's funny, I actually have started getting along with people here a lot more since they starting growing up and having cool new offline lives. Now everyone's doing different interesting things! Wow, when I met a lot of people here, they were just out of _high school_ (gross). That's like, a million worlds away, man.
> 
> Darn! Worlds isn't time, it measures distance!


It's been by and large the same for me I think.  I joined TCoD about a year before I graduated high school, and while I made friends easily enough, I think there was some pressure to fit in that came with being the new guy trying to break into the cool kids (this was, I believe, fairly early in the days of the in-forum ASB hack).  I've been on a couple hiatuses since then and, well, the group I used to talk to the most has been banned, and the people I chum with now are a lot more casual and friendly.  Also, the blazhy/Mai/res crowd was an absolute _chore_ to keep up with, on their little side forums they would frequently have postcount-boosting contests and if I left my laptop alone for five minutes I'd have SO MUCH to read through that it just became exhausting.

So I guess I don't post as much because I don't really feel that pressure to get myself out there anymore (most/all of you know at least my username by now, which is a bit surreal to realize).  I'm happy to jump into new discussions when I find them, but I rarely will start one of my own.  I do try to semi-frequent the chatroom when I get the chance


----------



## Eifie (Aug 14, 2015)

The Omskivar said:


> It's been by and large the same for me I think.  I joined TCoD about a year before I graduated high school, and while I made friends easily enough, I think there was some pressure to fit in that came with being the new guy trying to break into the cool kids (this was, I believe, fairly early in the days of the in-forum ASB hack).  I've been on a couple hiatuses since then and, well, the group I used to talk to the most has been banned, and the people I chum with now are a lot more casual and friendly.  Also, the blazhy/Mai/res crowd was an absolute _chore_ to keep up with, on their little side forums they would frequently have postcount-boosting contests and if I left my laptop alone for five minutes I'd have SO MUCH to read through that it just became exhausting.
> 
> So I guess I don't post as much because I don't really feel that pressure to get myself out there anymore (most/all of you know at least my username by now, which is a bit surreal to realize).  I'm happy to jump into new discussions when I find them, but I rarely will start one of my own.  I do try to semi-frequent the chatroom when I get the chance


It's especially cool because a new group of tcodf people are going to college this year and I can read all their posts about it and live vicariously through them! Excellent, excellent.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 15, 2015)

Well, I do think the ASB has helped get people together again, and while we enjoy each other's company through a brilliant RPG, we still find some things in common and get to develop new friendships, sometimes even offlines friendships, and sometimes not, and it's fine. It's this very unique and cool type of friendship, it's like: hey they're my bunch of online friends with whom I play some badass ASB and share witty comments and try and organize something we like invented

it's p. awesome


----------



## LadyJirachu (Aug 16, 2015)

...Timidness.

I rather not get into why.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 16, 2015)

For me, I found a new place to fill the void of this one long ago. One that I fit into much better, one where people respected and admired me. Of course, that place is no longer the same again, but it's still far more active than here, and more interesting to post in. Even after returning, what I've come to find is stagnation and death. It's inactive, and I don't want to post anymore. I've moved on and I've found myself getting less interested in Pokemon in general. ASB doesn't interest me either. I tried it out several times both recently and in the past and I personally just find the concept pointless. (It's okay if others like it, it's just not my cup of tea) I also don't want to post anymore as well because of some rather unpleasant memories here that are difficult to shake sometimes.

It's best to leave the past in the past. On occasion, I'll check this place when I remember it exists or when I'm bored. Sometimes, I might even get the courage to open my mouth again. But for me, TCoD is over.


----------



## Surfingpichu (Aug 16, 2015)

I forget this place exists from time to time.

Then I come here and I'm like, aw yea, this is a place, and I post for like four seconds and then I forget again. Charming, I know.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 17, 2015)

I might post more if others post more, maybe. But mostly in forum games probably.


----------

